# Monsterkühler Scythe Susanoo mit vier 100-mm-Lüftern im PCGH-Testlabor



## PCGH-Redaktion (21. Januar 2011)

*Monsterkühler Scythe Susanoo mit vier 100-mm-Lüftern im PCGH-Testlabor*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Monsterkühler Scythe Susanoo mit vier 100-mm-Lüftern im PCGH-Testlabor gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Monsterkühler Scythe Susanoo mit vier 100-mm-Lüftern im PCGH-Testlabor


----------



## Gelöschter_Account_0001 (21. Januar 2011)

*Monsterkühler Scythe Susanoo mit vier 100-mm-Lüftern im PCGH-Testlabor*

Meine Güte, hässlich wie die... naja.. "die Nacht" darf man eigentlich nicht sagen den die ist schöner 

Viel zu groß und einbauen will ich die auch nicht müssen.

Da lobe ich mir meine WaKü


----------



## skdiggy (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: Monsterkühler Scythe Susanoo mit vier 100-mm-Lüftern im PCGH-Testlabor*

ein neuer ladenhüter hat das licht der welt erblickt  (obwohl das bestimmt auch käufer findet)


----------



## max00 (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: Monsterkühler Scythe Susanoo mit vier 100-mm-Lüftern im PCGH-Testlabor*

Hässlich bis zum Umfallen, aber was mich bei dem Teil interessieren würde, sind die Leistungswerte - die Kühlfläche die durch die Lamellen entsteht sieht nämlich nicht übertrieben groß aus (kann mich aber auch täuschen) und zusätzlich muss die Wärme ja bis ans Ende der Heatpipes übertragen werden, damit diese dann endlich mal auf die Lamellen übergeht.

Da bleibt nur eins zu sagen:
Schaun wir mal, dann sehn wirs schon!
Mein Megahalems wird dadurch sicher nicht gefährdet!


----------



## fuzba (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: Monsterkühler Scythe Susanoo mit vier 100-mm-Lüftern im PCGH-Testlabor*

muss man jetzt sein gehäuse hinlegen? das board tut mir jetzt schon leid


----------



## doodlez (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: Monsterkühler Scythe Susanoo mit vier 100-mm-Lüftern im PCGH-Testlabor*

sieht zwar nicht so wunderbar aus denke aber das er die Cpu super kühlt und alles drum herum


----------



## schlumpf666 (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: Monsterkühler Scythe Susanoo mit vier 100-mm-Lüftern im PCGH-Testlabor*



doodlez schrieb:


> sieht zwar nicht so wunderbar aus denke aber das er die Cpu super kühlt und alles drum herum



Des teil kann kühlen was es will... glaube nicht das der den weg in ein gehäuse mit window finden wird...


----------



## Lan_Party (21. Januar 2011)

der wird sich anhören wie ein Hubschrauber xd


----------



## SnakeDoc (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: Monsterkühler Scythe Susanoo mit vier 100-mm-Lüftern im PCGH-Testlabor*

Ja also schön ist anders sag ich mal... Ich hätt aber unter den 36 bildern wenigstens gerne eins gehabt das das Ding in verbautem Zustand zeigt^^


----------



## DrSin (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: Monsterkühler Scythe Susanoo mit vier 100-mm-Lüftern im PCGH-Testlabor*



SnakeDoc schrieb:


> Ja also schön ist anders sag ich mal... Ich hätt aber unter den 36 bildern wenigstens gerne eins gehabt das das Ding in verbautem Zustand zeigt^^



Das wollte ich grad auch schreiben


----------



## Lan_Party (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: Monsterkühler Scythe Susanoo mit vier 100-mm-Lüftern im PCGH-Testlabor*

Ich denke aber nicht das man Probs mit denn Rams haben wird


----------



## Optikks (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: Monsterkühler Scythe Susanoo mit vier 100-mm-Lüftern im PCGH-Testlabor*

das teil ist ma nen monster ob ich den auch in meine lanbox lite reinbekomme xD


----------



## tolga9009 (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: Monsterkühler Scythe Susanoo mit vier 100-mm-Lüftern im PCGH-Testlabor*

Und ich dachte, mein neu gekaufter Thermalright Archon wäre groß. Aber dieses fette Biest übertrifft es nochmal deutlich! Irgendwann ist mal der Punkt erreicht, wo es keinen Sinn mehr macht. Und diesen Punkt hat Scythe mit dem Susanoo weit übertroffen.


----------



## elohim (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: Monsterkühler Scythe Susanoo mit vier 100-mm-Lüftern im PCGH-Testlabor*

Find ich nciht schlecht, man bräucht halt ein Case mit passendem Seitenteil. Schade dass die den nicht gleich als 4x 120mm rausbringen


----------



## N-Golth-Batai (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: Monsterkühler Scythe Susanoo mit vier 100-mm-Lüftern im PCGH-Testlabor*



elohim schrieb:


> Find ich nciht schlecht, man bräucht halt ein Case mit passendem Seitenteil. Schade dass die den nicht gleich als 4x 120mm rausbringen



oder man nutzt ihn um den look wie bei dem mad-max-auto herzustellen


----------



## Rongofrock (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: Monsterkühler Scythe Susanoo mit vier 100-mm-Lüftern im PCGH-Testlabor*

Irgendwie habe ich das Gefühl hier haben nur Wenige eine Ahnung 

Warum soll das Teil den laut sein????

Nur weil 4 Lüfter dran sind?

Die sind stufenlos regelbar (im Gegensatz zu solchem Plastikmüll den viele hier "ihr Eigen" nennen. Nur weil euer 20 Euro Gehäuse von Eb*y laut ist (mit 875 Watt Netzteil (ohne PCI-Express Stecker) und ca 42% Effizienz wird das hier wirklich leise einstellbar sein.
Es sind halt Scythe Lüfter, eben KEIN Schrott.

Das einzig Wichtige ist wirklich die Frage wie man nach dem Einbau noch an Ram und die 12V-Stromstecker ran kommt.

Ich bin mir aber sicher das dieser Kühler die Nummer 1 in Leistung sein wird. Und die Kühlung von Ram und der Peripherie rund um die CPU ist immens wichtig.


----------



## norse (21. Januar 2011)

Ich find den geil, passt bloß leider nicht in mein Gehäuse


----------



## schrotflinte56 (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: Monsterkühler Scythe Susanoo mit vier 100-mm-Lüftern im PCGH-Testlabor*

so wie ich das ding auf einem board gesehen habe komme ich zu dem schluss, das es keine probleme mit rams gibt. aber das man dafür zuerst die graka einbauen muss und dann erst das monster drauf.
denn das ding ragt echt komplett über den 1. pcie slot.

mfg


----------



## munichlondon (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: Monsterkühler Scythe Susanoo mit vier 100-mm-Lüftern im PCGH-Testlabor*

Ich finde das Teil auch lässig. Dazu brauchst Du zwar ein tiefes 19 Zoll Gehäuse mit geschätzten 5 HE, aber effizient kann ich mir den schon vorstellen.


----------



## Lan_Party (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: Monsterkühler Scythe Susanoo mit vier 100-mm-Lüftern im PCGH-Testlabor*

Hmm denke gerade an einen CM V10 wenn ich es mir nochmal so betrachte der ist ja so ähnlich aufgebaut wenn ich mich nicht irre.


----------



## fuddles (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: Monsterkühler Scythe Susanoo mit vier 100-mm-Lüftern im PCGH-Testlabor*

Zum Kühler
lol, war das Erste was ich gedacht habe ( und auch das Letzte )


----------



## JBX (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: Monsterkühler Scythe Susanoo mit vier 100-mm-Lüftern im PCGH-Testlabor*

Das Teil wurde bestimmt auf Anweisung von Intel entwickelt um einen zukünftigen NetBurst Prozessor zu kühlen.... Pentium 4 mit 10GHz oder so 
Ich dachte immer Luftkühlung wird irgendwann ineffektiv? Von wegen zu langsamer Wärmetransport und zu wenig Wärmekapazität?


----------



## tolga9009 (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: Monsterkühler Scythe Susanoo mit vier 100-mm-Lüftern im PCGH-Testlabor*



> Ich dachte immer Luftkühlung wird irgendwann ineffektiv? Von wegen zu langsamer Wärmetransport und zu wenig Wärmekapazität?


Das trifft bei sehr leistungsfähigen Lüftern zu (sprich Delta). Irgendwann merkst du einfach den Unterschied nicht mehr, ob ein Tower-Kühler von einem 2200 RPM Lüfter oder einem 4000 RPM Lüfter (Werte sind frei erfunden) "angetrieben" wird. Sehr wohl kann aber ein größerer Tower auch mehr leisten.


----------



## Seabound (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: Monsterkühler Scythe Susanoo mit vier 100-mm-Lüftern im PCGH-Testlabor*

Hmmmm, verdammt hässlich... Aber vermutlich auch recht kühl.


----------



## ATi-Maniac93 (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: Monsterkühler Scythe Susanoo mit vier 100-mm-Lüftern im PCGH-Testlabor*

Naja die Verarbeitung ist nicht das beste, ich glaube die lammellen sind auch nur aufgesteckt...
Ist garnicht soviel dran an dem Ding als man denkt.
Diese kleine Abzweigung mit 6 Heatpipes lässt die Frage offen obs das denn so bringt, da ja nur Mini Lamellen an diesem Abzweig verbaut sind....


----------



## cuthbert (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: Monsterkühler Scythe Susanoo mit vier 100-mm-Lüftern im PCGH-Testlabor*



Lan_Party schrieb:


> der wird sich anhören wie ein Hubschrauber xd


wahrscheinlich hebt er auch bald ab ...

Also wahrscheinlich wird das Teil gar net mal so laut sein. Damit müsste man doch aktuelle CPUs eigentlich sogar passiv kühlen können, entsprechende Gehäuseluftfuhr vorausgesetzt. Bin echt mal auf den Test gespannt und auf den Preis .

Hier zwei Bilder im verbauten Zustand:
tech-blog | Scythe Susano: ogromne ch?odzenie procesora (CeBIT 2010)

Beim ersten musste ich irgendwie an das hier denken. Ka, wieso^^


----------



## Spyware (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: Monsterkühler Scythe Susanoo mit vier 100-mm-Lüftern im PCGH-Testlabor*

Ich will den als full-copper Edition  Natürlich mit verstellbaren Standbeinen, die man flexibel im Gehäuse anbringen kann


----------



## FabulousBK81 (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: Monsterkühler Scythe Susanoo mit vier 100-mm-Lüftern im PCGH-Testlabor*

was für ein riesenteilda bin ich auf die werte was beim test rauskommen gespannt...


----------



## facehugger (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: Monsterkühler Scythe Susanoo mit vier 100-mm-Lüftern im PCGH-Testlabor*

Mein Beitrag dazu: Hardware, die die Welt nicht braucht. Vom Aussehen mal ganz zu schweigen


----------



## Parzival (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: Monsterkühler Scythe Susanoo mit vier 100-mm-Lüftern im PCGH-Testlabor*

Der wird sicher kühlen wie Sau. Und die Scythe Sachen sind eigentlich nicht allzu laut. Nach Katana2, Kama Cross und Mugen2 jetzt vllt. der Susanoo? Ich finde die Scythe Kühler einfach Klasse.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: Monsterkühler Scythe Susanoo mit vier 100-mm-Lüftern im PCGH-Testlabor*



max00 schrieb:


> Hässlich bis zum Umfallen, aber was mich bei dem Teil interessieren würde, sind die Leistungswerte - die Kühlfläche die durch die Lamellen entsteht sieht nämlich nicht übertrieben groß aus



Das wundert mich auch ein bißchen. Viele Lüfter - schön und gut. Das macht aber keine Kühlung, sondern nur Wind. Der Kühlkörper dagegen scheint aus einem konventionellen Dual-100mm Teil zu bestehen, dem ein dünnes dual-80mm Alibi-Ding angeflanscht wurde. 90% der Kühlleistung dürften von ersterem kommen (was ihn, je nach Luftzuführung, vermutlich mal vor, mal hinter aktuellen dual-140mm Towern platzieren sollte) - die anderen beiden Lüfter&Unterbau dienen ausschließlich dazu, Kompatibilitätsprobleme mit Grafikkarten zu verursachen.
Die Prioritäten bei dem Ding waren eindeutig 1. Aufsehen erregen, 2. nur günstige Standardelemente verwenden, 4. Kühlen. 




JBX schrieb:


> Ich dachte immer Luftkühlung wird irgendwann ineffektiv? Von wegen zu langsamer Wärmetransport und zu wenig Wärmekapazität?



Hängt davon ab, was du als "Luftkühlung" bezeichnest. Letztlich kühlen alle Anlagen, die nicht auf Fluß- oder Seewasser zurückgreifen, mit Luft - und die Leistung ist nur durch die Kühloberfläche und die Lüfterstärke begrenzt, welche man aber beide beliebig skalieren kann.
Was Problem bereiten kann, ist die Verteilung der Wärme über diese Fläche - das wäre dann die Frage, ob Heatpipekühler irgendwann am Limit sind. Innerhalb eines ATX-Gehäuses stößt man aber lange vorher an Platzprobleme. (siehe Superleggra und H50. Obwohl beide ein deutlich leistungsfähigeres Transportmedium einsetzen, kühlen sie nicht nenneswert besser, weil der Transport nicht das limitierende war)

Zusätzlich gibt es bei der Kühlung von Hardware noch das Problem der Wärmeaufnahme auf extrem kleiner Fläche, da kann tatsächlich die Wärmekapazität eine Rolle spielen. Aber nur weil man den Kühler größer macht, steigt ja nicht die Verlustleistung der CPU


----------



## Dommerle (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: Monsterkühler Scythe Susanoo mit vier 100-mm-Lüftern im PCGH-Testlabor*

Also ich hätte besser einen 200mm-Lüfter statt 4 100er verbaut...


----------



## schlappe89 (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: Monsterkühler Scythe Susanoo mit vier 100-mm-Lüftern im PCGH-Testlabor*



facehugger schrieb:


> Mein Beitrag dazu: Hardware, die die Welt nicht braucht. Vom Aussehen mal ganz zu schweigen



Vielleicht Hardware die du nicht brauchst, aber die Welt? Bist du die Welt?

Ich finde gut, dass jemand mal kompromisslose Sachen baut.


----------



## Gamiac (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: Monsterkühler Scythe Susanoo mit vier 100-mm-Lüftern im PCGH-Testlabor*

Na ja ich sage es mal so bei meinem sandy reicht der Mega um ihn 
bei 4.5 ghz unter 65 Grad zu halten .
Weiter hoch gehe ich wegen der v-core nicht und nicht wegen den Temps womit sich bei Sandy und wohl vielen anderen 32nm CPUs so ein Monster gar nicht mehr lohnt .
Sowas wäre wohl zu Zeiten des Q6600 der Renner geworden jetzt ist das Teil fast schon überflüssig .


----------



## raetsch (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: Monsterkühler Scythe Susanoo mit vier 100-mm-Lüftern im PCGH-Testlabor*



facehugger schrieb:


> Mein Beitrag dazu: Hardware, die die Welt nicht braucht. Vom Aussehen mal ganz zu schweigen



wenn ich bei meinem auto ohne motorhaube fahre sieht das auch ******** aus...


da scythe normalerweise auch keine überpreise verlangt, is das ne option für den benchplatz aufm schreibtisch


----------



## NebuLa (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: Monsterkühler Scythe Susanoo mit vier 100-mm-Lüftern im PCGH-Testlabor*

Naja, wie ja schon erwähnt wurde... Ich find ihn auch nicht gerade gut anzusehen.

Da ich sowieso kein Fan von Top-Blow's bin, und mir das Konstrukt nicht unbedingt nach 150% mehrleistung aussieht, bleibt bei mir wohl eher mein Mugen


----------



## Ahab (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: Monsterkühler Scythe Susanoo mit vier 100-mm-Lüftern im PCGH-Testlabor*



Dommerle schrieb:


> Also ich hätte besser einen 200mm-Lüfter statt 4 100er verbaut...



Dito, gibt auch nicht so einen mega Kabel Overhead.


----------



## Dommerle (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: Monsterkühler Scythe Susanoo mit vier 100-mm-Lüftern im PCGH-Testlabor*



Ahab schrieb:


> Dito, gibt auch nicht so einen mega Kabel Overhead.



Und ein 200er leistet mehr als vier 100er, da die ja noch jeweils ihren Rahmen und ihren Motor haben, was den Luftstrom verringert.


----------



## Naraya (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: Monsterkühler Scythe Susanoo mit vier 100-mm-Lüftern im PCGH-Testlabor*

mmm nur 3-Pin Anschlüsse. Ich hab neulich hier aufm Tisch wieder ein Board gehabt, was die nich regeln konnte, gut die packen ja ein Potiblech mit rein, aber die Kabel dafür musste auch wieder durchs Gehäuse ziehn, was dann auch wieder nich so gut aussieht.

Und man muss ja mega viel Platz haben im Case. Also ich bin schon anner Grenze mit meinen nich ganz so großen Thorshammer im Thermaltake Amor, aber den würd ich nich reinkriegen...


----------



## Kaktus (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: Monsterkühler Scythe Susanoo mit vier 100-mm-Lüftern im PCGH-Testlabor*

Jetzt macht doch mal langsam. Bisher hat Scythe immer gute Produkte gehabt die auch nicht laut sein mussten. Ich finde das Ding optisch ja auch eher bescheiden und das 4 Lüfter verwendet werden sehe ich als Problem. Aber man muss sich das Gerät erst mal anschauen und testen. Füße still halten und warten.


----------



## Dommerle (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: Monsterkühler Scythe Susanoo mit vier 100-mm-Lüftern im PCGH-Testlabor*



Kaktus schrieb:


> Jetzt macht doch mal langsam. Bisher hat Scythe immer gute Produkte gehabt die auch nicht laut sein mussten. Ich finde das Ding optisch ja auch eher bescheiden und das 4 Lüfter verwendet werden sehe ich als Problem. Aber man muss sich das Geerät erst mal anschauen und testen. Füße still halten und warten.



Da stimme ich dir voll und ganz zu.


----------



## Kuanor (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: Monsterkühler Scythe Susanoo mit vier 100-mm-Lüftern im PCGH-Testlabor*

Mag ja vielleicht ne Menge Kühlleistung bringen,aber dann brauchste auch keine Lüfter mehr in Case einbauen.Das sollte ein Test klären können.Wäre auch blöd das Riesenteil einzubauen und dann verreckt die CPU,weil sich die Luftströmungen im Gehäuse gegenseitig negativ beeinflussen.
Irgendwie sieht das Ding auch so aus als wäre es genauso schwer oder sogar schwerer als manches Gehäuse.


----------



## Gast20141208 (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: Monsterkühler Scythe Susanoo mit vier 100-mm-Lüftern im PCGH-Testlabor*



Dommerle schrieb:


> Und ein 200er leistet mehr als vier 100er, da die ja noch jeweils ihren Rahmen und ihren Motor haben, was den Luftstrom verringert.


Dafür kommt der 200er nicht in die Ecken.


----------



## 4clocker (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: Monsterkühler Scythe Susanoo mit vier 100-mm-Lüftern im PCGH-Testlabor*

Ob das Sinn macht auf der Grundplatte zwei Heatpipes direkt aufeinander zu pressen? haben da die oberen Pipes überhaupt noch was zu tun...

Hätten die lieber mal 5 Heatpipes mit 8 Millimetern Durchmesser nebeneinander genommen und oben ne riesen Lamellenfläche für einen 200 Millimeter Lüfter.

Was ist eigentlich aus dem "Hand of God" geworden, das war doch auch so ein riesen Teil. Gab es den jemals zu kaufen?


----------



## Kaktus (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: Monsterkühler Scythe Susanoo mit vier 100-mm-Lüftern im PCGH-Testlabor*

8 mm Heatpipes sind nicht automatisch besser. Und ja, es bringt was wenn man Heatpipes übereinander legt. Desto mehr Heatpipes man hat, desto besser kann man die Wärme im Kühlkörper durch breite Fächerung verteilen. Nur dicke Heatpipes können sogar ein Nachteil sein.


----------



## Ahab (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: Monsterkühler Scythe Susanoo mit vier 100-mm-Lüftern im PCGH-Testlabor*



Kaktus schrieb:


> Jetzt macht doch mal langsam. Bisher hat Scythe immer gute Produkte gehabt die auch nicht laut sein mussten. Ich finde das Ding optisch ja auch eher bescheiden und das 4 Lüfter verwendet werden sehe ich als Problem. Aber man muss sich das Gerät erst mal anschauen und testen. Füße still halten und warten.



 Ist doch klar dass bei so einem Monster alle völlig aus dem Häuschen sind.


----------



## NebuLa (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: Monsterkühler Scythe Susanoo mit vier 100-mm-Lüftern im PCGH-Testlabor*



Kaktus schrieb:


> Jetzt macht doch mal langsam. Bisher hat Scythe immer gute Produkte gehabt die auch nicht laut sein mussten. Ich finde das Ding optisch ja auch eher bescheiden und das 4 Lüfter verwendet werden sehe ich als Problem. Aber man muss sich das Gerät erst mal anschauen und testen. Füße still halten und warten.



Wirst du den eigentlich auch testen?
Das andere Review von dir war nämlich echt gut


----------



## Kaktus (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: Monsterkühler Scythe Susanoo mit vier 100-mm-Lüftern im PCGH-Testlabor*

Ist nicht geplant. Ich bin derzeit völlig eingedeckt und bekomme von Scythe so oder so noch 4 Kühler, darunter auch einen Neuen (weiß gar nicht ob der eine NDA hat, sorry). Zumindest ist das geplant. Mal sehen. Falls sie ihn auch mit schicken wollen, gerne, ansonsten werde ich mich nicht drum reißen. Wie gesagt, hab genug zu tun.


----------



## NebuLa (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: Monsterkühler Scythe Susanoo mit vier 100-mm-Lüftern im PCGH-Testlabor*



Kaktus schrieb:


> Ist nicht geplant. Ich bin derzeit völlig eingedeckt und bekomme von Scythe so oder so noch 4 Kühler, darunter auch einen Neuen (weiß gar nicht ob der eine NDA hat, sorry). Zumindest ist das geplant. Mal sehen. Falls sie ihn auch mit schicken wollen, gerne, ansonsten werde ich mich nicht drum reißen. Wie gesagt, hab genug zu tun.



Na dann mal abwarten und tee trinken


----------



## Idefix Windhund (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: Monsterkühler Scythe Susanoo mit vier 100-mm-Lüftern im PCGH-Testlabor*

Man ist doch Scheiß egal wie der Aussieht. Kühlen muss er können!!! Das die heutige Jugend nur noch aufs äußere Schaut. Es zählen auch die inneren Werte.


----------



## Dommerle (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: Monsterkühler Scythe Susanoo mit vier 100-mm-Lüftern im PCGH-Testlabor*

Abwarten, was er leistet und dann eine Meinung bilden.


----------



## mannefix (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: Monsterkühler Scythe Susanoo mit vier 100-mm-Lüftern im PCGH-Testlabor*

mal sehen ob der auch passiv was bringt


----------



## FatalMistake (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: Monsterkühler Scythe Susanoo mit vier 100-mm-Lüftern im PCGH-Testlabor*

woha heftig 

das teil passt doch in kein case 
ich lobe mir meinen benchtable


----------



## Idefix Windhund (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: Monsterkühler Scythe Susanoo mit vier 100-mm-Lüftern im PCGH-Testlabor*

Hm ... ob ich auf das Teil ein kleines Heizlüfter Aggregat bekomme? Logischerweise ohne Heizdrähte.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: Monsterkühler Scythe Susanoo mit vier 100-mm-Lüftern im PCGH-Testlabor*



Dommerle schrieb:


> Und ein 200er leistet mehr als vier 100er, da die ja noch jeweils ihren Rahmen und ihren Motor haben, was den Luftstrom verringert.



Rahmen haben die ziemlich genau gleich viel und der etwas größeren Narbenfläche der 100er steht die deutlich feinere Verteilung der Totpunkte gegenüber (Ecken wurden ja schon angesprochen).
Dazu kommt hier der ungleichmäßige Aufbau des Kühlkörpers. 2 100er blasen direkt durch den dicken Kühlkörper, zwei andere pusten um den dünnen herum. Würdest du einen 100er nehmen, würde ein Großteil der Luft den Weg des geringeren Wiederstandes nehmen - so ist eine Barriere dazwischen.



4clocker schrieb:


> Ob das Sinn macht auf der Grundplatte zwei Heatpipes direkt aufeinander zu pressen? haben da die oberen Pipes überhaupt noch was zu tun...



Find ich auch ein bißchen merkwürdig. Zwar ist die Oberseite der unteren Heatpipes nicht kälter, als andere Teile, aber man hätte sie wenigstens versetzt positionieren können.



> Was ist eigentlich aus dem "Hand of God" geworden, das war doch auch so ein riesen Teil. Gab es den jemals zu kaufen?



Reines Show-Objekt.


----------



## Clonemaster (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: Monsterkühler Scythe Susanoo mit vier 100-mm-Lüftern im PCGH-Testlabor*

Ich finde den gar nicht mal sooo hässlich, ist mal was anderes.. ;D
Leider sieht man dann wohl kaum noch was vom MB ^^


----------



## Gast20150401 (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: Monsterkühler Scythe Susanoo mit vier 100-mm-Lüftern im PCGH-Testlabor*



4clocker schrieb:


> Ob das Sinn macht auf der Grundplatte zwei Heatpipes direkt aufeinander zu pressen? haben da die oberen Pipes überhaupt noch was zu tun...
> 
> Hätten die lieber mal 5 Heatpipes mit 8 Millimetern Durchmesser nebeneinander genommen und oben ne riesen Lamellenfläche für einen 200 Millimeter Lüfter.
> 
> Was ist eigentlich aus dem "Hand of God" geworden, das war doch auch so ein riesen Teil. Gab es den jemals zu kaufen?




Jo,das macht Sinn.Die Heatpipes bestehen aus Kupfer und leiten die Wärme in alle Richtungen ab,wos möglich ist.In dem Fall an die obenliegende.Man versucht hier wohl das Maximum an Wärmeableitung hinzubekommen,bei der kleinen Fläche.Warum nicht.


----------



## Lios Nudin (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: Monsterkühler Scythe Susanoo mit vier 100-mm-Lüftern im PCGH-Testlabor*

*Bitte bitte testet auch die Temperatur der umliegenden Bauteile.*

Warum sollte ich mir sonst einen Kühler in Top-Flow-Bauweise kaufen?!?

Freu mich auf den Testbericht. Breiter Lamellenabstand bedeutet doch, dass ein geringer Lüftdruck ausreicht und eine gute Kühlleistung auch bei niedriger Drehzahl erreicht wird, oder?

Der Scythe Mine 2 kostet 60€, der Scythe Mugen 2 35€. Der Scythe Susanoo könnte bei 70-80€ landen. Ich frag mich, wo sich jetzt der Mugen 3 preislich einordnen wird. Wahrscheinlich unter 60€, dann  hat der Mine 2 aber schlechte Karten.


----------



## cerbero (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: Monsterkühler Scythe Susanoo mit vier 100-mm-Lüftern im PCGH-Testlabor*

Breiter Lamellenabstand deutet auch auf eine Passivmöglichkeit hin. Was mir bei einem solchen Monster auch deutlich sinnvoller erscheint.



> Abmessungen von 210 x 160 x 210 Millimetern (B x H x T)


Wird das nicht irgendwann etwas eng zwischen Gehäuseaussenseiten und Grafikkarte ? so je nach Prozessorposition auf dem Mainboard ?  Die Höhe übertreffen andere ja schon mal, aber 21 x 21 cm 

Irgendwie erinnert mich das Teil an den GeminII ... (hat den ausser irgendwelchen Testlabors überhaupt wer gekauft ?)


----------



## elohim (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: Monsterkühler Scythe Susanoo mit vier 100-mm-Lüftern im PCGH-Testlabor*

definitv, das ist eher ein Konkurrent für den Oroshi oder den Silent Maxx Big Block. ich denke nicht, dass der mit einem Silver Arrow oder D14 mithalten kann wenns um sehr hohe Abwärme geht....

wie gesagt, wenn die dazu ein passendes Case veröffentlichen würden, wär der Kühler doppelt interessant. Auch Thermalright hatte ja zB mal Prototypen vorgestellt in dem Kühler und Gehäuse auf einander abgestimmt sind, leider ist da der Markt wohl einfach nciht bereit bzw groß genug.


----------



## Gamersware (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: Monsterkühler Scythe Susanoo mit vier 100-mm-Lüftern im PCGH-Testlabor*

Beim Temperatur-Check bitte unbedingt PASSIV-TEST im Gehäuse machen.

Als Vorbild das neue Silverstone FT03-Gehäuse total passiv: 

YouTube - Fortress FT03 fanless system demonstration

das ganze mit vernümpftiger Graka jenseits HD5770...

Okay ich will glaube ich will wieder alles auf einmal.

Ach ja einen wirklich leisen Lüfter >180mm kenne ich nicht, und ich kenne wirklich SEHR viele...
also der Hotspot in der Narbe eines 180er wäre genau über der CPU und wenn diese extra slim wäre dann vibriert der Lüfter binnen kürzester Zeit ich rede hier von Scyte-machbaren 10dB(A) [@1m]....


----------



## Parzival (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: Monsterkühler Scythe Susanoo mit vier 100-mm-Lüftern im PCGH-Testlabor*



Lios Nudin schrieb:


> *
> Der Scythe Mine 2 kostet 60€, der Scythe Mugen 2 35€. Der Scythe Susanoo könnte bei 70-80€ landen. Ich frag mich, wo sich jetzt der Mugen 3 preislich einordnen wird. Wahrscheinlich unter 60€, dann  hat der Mine 2 aber schlechte Karten.*


*

Also eigentlich lösen bei Scythe die neuen Varianten die alten ja richtig ab. Deshalb würde ich drauf setzten das der Mugen 3 dann auch um die 35 Euro kosten wird.

Gibt doch heute viele Gehäuse mit großen Lüftern im Seitenteil. Wenn man so eins hat, könnte man die 4 Lüfter sicher schon runter. Trotzdem könnte man so sicher schon eine gute Kühlung für MB und Arbeitsspeicher erzielen. Dazu eventuell eine passive Grafikkarte und ein gutes Netzteil und ein 200er Lüfter im Seitenteil könnte komplett ausreichen. Also das Gerät hier findet sicher Käufer. Man muss sich nur was tolles einfallen lassen.*


----------



## schlappe89 (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: Monsterkühler Scythe Susanoo mit vier 100-mm-Lüftern im PCGH-Testlabor*

Parzival du meinst sicher sowas oder?
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Big-Tower Gehäuse » Sharkoon Rebel 12 Big-Tower Value-Editon - black


----------



## Namaker (22. Januar 2011)

*AW: Monsterkühler Scythe Susanoo mit vier 100-mm-Lüftern im PCGH-Testlabor*

Hoffentlich plant PCGH auch den sinnvolleren Passivbetrieb mit ein.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (22. Januar 2011)

*AW: Monsterkühler Scythe Susanoo mit vier 100-mm-Lüftern im PCGH-Testlabor*

Passivbetrieb wird in nem ATX-Tower schwierig, weil die Lamellen horizontal ausgerichtet werden müssen -> Konvektion trägt gar nichts zum Luftaustausch bei.


----------



## NCphalon (22. Januar 2011)

*AW: Monsterkühler Scythe Susanoo mit vier 100-mm-Lüftern im PCGH-Testlabor*

Aber indirekte Belüftung mit em Luftstrom von vorne nach hinten vielleicht...

Ob das was bringt die Lüfter auf Shrouds zu setzen und die zwischenräume zwischen den Lamellenblöcken abzudecken?


----------



## Gast XXXXX (22. Januar 2011)

*AW: Monsterkühler Scythe Susanoo mit vier 100-mm-Lüftern im PCGH-Testlabor*



cerbero schrieb:


> Irgendwie erinnert mich das Teil an den GeminII ... (hat den ausser irgendwelchen Testlabors überhaupt wer gekauft ?)



Hey Ich^^ Der war auch gar nicht schlecht, und es passten auch Rams mit hohen Heatspreadern locker drunter. Der ist nur bissl schwächer als mein Mugen 2.
naja hier bei dem dinge bin ich aber trotzdem mal gespannt^^


----------



## Idefix Windhund (22. Januar 2011)

*AW: Monsterkühler Scythe Susanoo mit vier 100-mm-Lüftern im PCGH-Testlabor*

Wenns nicht passt ... ich kann mit einer Flex und einer Trennscheibe umgehen, wäre nicht das erste mal das ich damit ein Case versaue *g* Und wenn ich es versaue habe ich Freunde mit einem Multischweißgerät.


----------



## X-hardware (22. Januar 2011)

Omg, so gräflich wieder der aussieht....also ich glaube kaum das dass ein Renner wird


----------



## Parzival (22. Januar 2011)

*AW: Monsterkühler Scythe Susanoo mit vier 100-mm-Lüftern im PCGH-Testlabor*



schlappe89 schrieb:


> Parzival du meinst sicher sowas oder?
> Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Big-Tower Gehäuse » Sharkoon Rebel 12 Big-Tower Value-Editon - black



Jo genau sowas mein ich!


----------



## Verminaard (22. Januar 2011)

*AW: Monsterkühler Scythe Susanoo mit vier 100-mm-Lüftern im PCGH-Testlabor*

Bilder im verbauten Zustand waeren toll gewesen.
Bei den Gewichtszunahmen von CPU und Grafikkartenkuehlern waere ein Schritt Richtung Desktopgehaeuse > liegendes Mainboard sinvoll. 1,5kg die nach unten zerren. Bin mal auf die Kuehlleistung gespannt.
Wobei so ein Monster mit der Qualitaet von einem Prolimatech, Noctua oder Thermalright waer natuerlich ein Traum 



GameServer schrieb:


> Man ist doch Scheiß egal wie der Aussieht. Kühlen muss er können!!! Das die heutige Jugend nur noch aufs äußere Schaut. Es zählen auch die inneren Werte.



Hehe, die heutige Jugend spielt ja auch 24/7 Furmark und Prime gleichzeitig und starrt dabei die ganze Zeit die Innereien eines Rechners durch uebermaessig dimensionierte Seitenfenster von Maschendrahtkaefigen an.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (22. Januar 2011)

*AW: Monsterkühler Scythe Susanoo mit vier 100-mm-Lüftern im PCGH-Testlabor*

Auch wenn das Teil eigentlich für das Kühlen der CPU gedacht ist , sollte man nicht die Nebenverwendung als per Bluetooth ferngesteuerte Überwachungsdrohne vergessen ! Das wurde ja gar nicht erwähnt !? Skandal ! Das Ding fliegt wunderbar !!!  

Bei einem Castor-Transport wurde das Teil am Himmel gesichtet :

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meld...sdrohne-bei-Castor-Transport-ein-1137572.html


Aber der Preisverfall ist ja dramatisch ! Von 47.000 € auf ..... ???


----------



## Cuddleman (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: Monsterkühler Scythe Susanoo mit vier 100-mm-Lüftern im PCGH-Testlabor*

Endlich mal ein Hersteller der die anderen umliegenden Komponenten komplett in den Kühlprozess mit einbezieht.
Die Turmkühler lassen allzu oft z.B. die Spannungsregler aus oder können konstruktionsbedingt diese 
(auch mit eigenen Kühlkonzepten) nicht mit ausreichend Kühluft versorgen (da helfen oft auch keine Heatpipes).
Spannungsregelertemp's von 70-80°C sind noch nicht mal so selten und werden meiner Meinung nach auch nicht ausgelesen. (Kann mich zwar irren, hab aber noch keine Bestätigungen dazu gefunden- aber selber diese Temp's an den Lötfahnen auf verschiedenen Board's gemessen!!)

Da die Lüfterauslaufmodelle Scythe Kaze Jye 100 (SY1025SL12L/M/H) schon eine Aussage über zuerwartende Luftförderung bringen wirds schon recht luftig bei 1000-2000U/min, 14-31dB und beachtlichen max.98m3/h und das mal 4, wird selbst die Hauptplatine ordentlich mit gekühlt!

Bei diesem Kühler sollte meiner Ansicht nach, der Kühlkörper entsprechend der Lüfteraufteilung segmentiert sein und dadurch die Außenecken etwas angehoben werden, damit im Zentrum kein Luftstau bleibt. Das wäre vom Konzept her noch besser, als einen 20 cm Lüfter zuverwenden.
Zudem sollte dazu unbedingt auch eine entsprechende Öffnung im Seitenteil des einzusetzenden Gehäuses sein und mit einem Luftkanal verbunden werden. Führt man dieses Belüftungskonzept gleichzeitig als unterstüzende Konstruktion aus, ist jeglicher Transport zu Lan-Partys ohne Risiko.

Ich hoffe mal das der Scythe Susanoo auf allen Motherboard's einsetzbar ist (µATX wohl eher nicht), zumindest ist wohl jeder Sockeltyp vorgesehen.
Scythe hat den ja noch gar nicht auf ihrer Internetseite!

Meine Bedenken in Punkto Gewicht, sind sehr Groß.
Hier sollte unterstützend eine zusätzliche Konstruktion am Gehäuse oder über die Boardbefestigungen eingesetzt werden, damit das Board nicht durch die hohen Zugkräfte über die Längsachse verformt bzw. beschädigt wird. Es wird wohl weiterhin (wie von allen Herstellern) die übliche halbstarre Befestigungslösung verwendet!
Na schaun wir mal was beim Testen raus kommt!

Wenn er nicht's bringt, setze ich lieber weiterhin auf die 7000, 7500 bzw 8700 (Cu) von Zalman je nach Einsatzkriterium, da hier meine Vorstellungen von Kühlung im Desktop bis Bigtower zu 80% erfüllt werden, trotz der etwas unartig klingenden CPU-Lüfter.

"würde man alle Halbleiter nur zu 60% Auslasten würden diese ein durchschnittliches Menschenleben überdauer. Was für ein Jungbrunnen würden wir uns selber daran halten!!"


----------



## Cuddleman (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: Monsterkühler Scythe Susanoo mit vier 100-mm-Lüftern im PCGH-Testlabor*

Dank des links von cuthbert, kann man etwas genauer einschätzen wie der seltsame Aufbau zustande kam.

Für mich sieht es so aus, das man wegen der Grafikkarten den Ableger extra so schmal in der Höhe gewählt hat, was der Kompatibilität zu µATX zu gute kommt.
Müsste etwas mehr als einen Zentimeter über der höchsten Grafikkarte darüberliegen.
In dem Fall ist es doch gut, da die rückwärtige Grafikkartenseite aktiv mit gekühlt wird.
Da der CPU-Kühler so hoch (höher als von mir angenommen) ist, erfordert es allerdings starke Lüfter damit bei 70%iger Auslastung des Systems noch die erwünschte Kühlung zustande kommt, sofern die CPU umliegenden Komponenten eine gute Kühlung erhalten sollen.
Für mich um so besser, da der Weg zur Gehäuseseitenwand nicht so weit ist und meine Vorstellungen sich einfacher umsetzen lassen.


----------

